# earworm (song stuck in my head)



## MWJacobs

MODERATOR NOTE: Two similar threads have been merged here.
NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Deux fils similaires sont fusionnés ici.
--------

Salut,

My husband insists there was a Star Trek episode which referenced a specific French term for "a song stuck in my head". Is anyone familiar with this term?

Merci.


----------



## Ulysse001

Hi,

do you mean an expression or just one word ? If it is only one word, it could be "rengaine" or "ritournelle", but it doesn't have the exact meaning you're looking for.


----------



## geve

I am not at all familiar with Star Trek - I know : how is it possible ??  
but the word you're looking for could be :
une scie, une rengaine = a song over-heard
une ritournelle = explained in this thread
.......?


----------



## Ulysse001

[…]

"j'ai un refrain dans la tête"

"j'ai une chanson qui me trotte dans la tête" ?


----------



## Gil

entendre une chanson en boucle


----------



## katastrophical

Hey, years ago I remember being taught a really nice word in french for when you have a song going round and round in your head and you can't get the song or tune out of your head. 
Can any one help?! Thanks


----------



## moijoette

Une chanson qui te/vous trotte dans la tête ? that's all I can think about...


----------



## Lezert

aussi ( un peu littéraire ) "une antienne"


----------



## walkyrie

On peut aussi parler d'un air entêtant, ou lancinant.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

In English, an earworm is a piece of music that plays in an endless loop in your head.  (See English-only thread on the subject here.)  Les chansons pour les enfants sont les pires pour ça (maintenant "Les Zombies et Les Loups-Garoups" est logée dedans ma tête).

Existe-il une expression équivalente en français?

Merci!


----------



## petit1

j'ai un air (une chanson) qui me trotte dans la tête  / je n'arrive pas à me sortir cet air (cette chanson) de la tête.


----------



## bobepine

Au Quebec ou en Ontario, tu entendras probablement _j'ai une toune dans la tête _(calque direct de _tune_). Mais ça demeure très familier.


----------



## Austin Pal

"J'ai une rengaine en tête (qui m'obsède)..."


----------



## 123helen

How do you say I have a song stuck in my head then? ...J'ai une chanson en boucle dans ma tete?


----------



## Micia93

no, it doesn't work
"entendre une chanson en boucle" means that you hear many times in a row (on your smartphone or on the radio for instance)

if you want to express that you have it in mind, the previous suggestions are good : "j'ai une rengaine/un refrain/ dans la tête"


----------



## Gil

J'ai une chanson qui trotte dans la tëte, qui tourne en boucle dans la tëte.


----------



## 123helen

Yes, I do hear it many times in a row - over and over again, so would it be 'en boucle' alors?


----------



## Micia93

yes, that's the meaning of "en boucle" : start, finish, and start again
you will notice that Gil added "qui tourne" before "en boucle", which is far better than "j'ai une chanson en boucle" alone


----------



## SteveD

Wiki suggests "un ver d'oreille".  Is that commonly used though?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ver_d'oreille


----------



## Micia93

I've never heard that one!  it may exist, but it's not very common ...


----------



## petit1

Neither have I. Not very elegant anyway.


----------



## Nicomon

Je réanime ce fil vers lequel j'ai été dirigée à partir d'un autre fil

Pour traduire "a song stuck in my head", je dirais à peu près comme gil et petit1 :
_j_'_ai un air qui me trotte (tourne en boucle)  dans la tête / qui ne veut pas me sortir de la tête._

Par contre dans le cas de "_earworm_"  j'ai souvent, pour ma part, entendu le calque « _ver d'oreille_ ».
Or comme l'anglais "_earworm_" est lui-même un calque de l'allemand...   pourquoi pas?  Ça permet d'éviter les périphrases.


> Un ver d’oreille, c’est comme un rhume, on peut l’attraper sans l’avoir demandé…



Sinon, j'aime bien  _chanson velcro _(surtout)  et_ air obsédant.   _Voir cette page de Termium. 

Tiens, un cadeau :  _Ça fait rire les oiseaux, ça fait chanter les abeilles, ça chasse les nuages et briller le soleil..._


----------



## Nico2

Has anyone ever heard _musique entêtante_ for music that gets stuck in your head? It is proposed as the equivalent in a nonlinguistic source and I am suspicious based on Google searches.


----------



## joelooc

Nico2 said:


> musique entêtante


 Of course "musique entêtante" is appropriate to refer to a tune that produces the same effect as a perfume that's too persistent and gets to your head.
I'm surprised no one mentioned "une scie" which is often used to describe a tune that either gets on your nerves because it snuck into your head or because it gets overplayed in the media.


----------



## petit1

"Un truc (un air) qui m'colle' encore au cœur et au corps." (_Rockollection)

Bref, je n'arrive pas à me l'enlever de la tête._


----------



## Matryoshka

SteveD said:


> Wiki suggests "un ver d'oreille".  Is that commonly used though?
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ver_d'oreille


I live in Quebec and have heard this expression many times.


----------



## Nicomon

So have I. Thanks for confirming what I wrote in post #22.


----------



## VertigoAmo

"entêtante" is more used with perfume i think. it seems bizarre to use it with music or tune or song. i am agree with "trotte dans la tête" / "tourne en boucle dans la tête" / 
Voire même _Ça fait rire les oiseaux, Et danser les écureuils, Ça rajoute des couleurs, Aux couleurs de l'arc-en-ciel _okay je __


----------



## thiob

Wouldn't it be "un tube"? It pronounces phonetically tyb. It's the translation of "a hit".


----------



## Micia93

No, this is not the definition of "'un tube" which concerns a whole song adorned by many fans (such as some Adele's songs for instance), while " song stuck in my head" only refers to some air, lor part of a song, something like a gimmick, in my opinion.


----------



## Parigigi

Le philosophe Peter Szendy parle en effet de "*vers d'oreille*", dans son bel ouvrage dédié à la question, _Tubes. La philosophie dans le jukebox_ - mais en se référant à l'anglais et à l'allemand.


----------

